# SE PM - Wind Problem



## SoCalPE (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I know many people focus on Seismic. I personally haven't had any problem with it, since all my experience is in California with 99% of my projects in SDC D or E.

However, my unacceptable problem for the PM portion was the Wind problem. Without going into any details, I thought I had aced the problem. The only justification for having failed the problem to me is that I must have used a completely different/wrong wind chapter (which I doubt, since the problem did mention the chapter to use, as far as I can recall).

Based on the diagnostics, I did okay in the morning (28/40), however, I can still highlight areas that I can improve in, but for the afternoon portion having unacceptable for wind has really confused me. Since, I don't know how to prepare for it. I am not worried about seismic problems at all, but more worried if a similar wind problem comes in April 2020, I wouldn't really know how to do it differently. Which brings me to my questions:

1. Has anyone been in the same boat?

2. Just like there are SEAOC manuals for seismic problems, is there something similar for practicing wind problems? Practice problems with solutions would highlight my mistake I guess.

Thank you,


----------



## Andy Lin (Dec 31, 2019)

_Wind Loads: Guide to the Wind Load Provisions of ASCE 7-10_ is pretty good and has tons of examples.


----------



## Titleistguy (Dec 31, 2019)

I've personally never been a fan of the ASCE guide to the wind provisions...

A better resource in my opinon with flow charts ,examples and homework problems is Structural Loads by David Fanella,  (IBC 2012 version bc it focused on ASCR 710).

The wind discussion takes up nearly half the book with NUMEROUS flowcharts and summaries and discussions on each wind procedure and how and when to use use it and so forth.


----------



## SEoregon (Jan 1, 2020)

I was in the exact same boat as you. The only unacceptable that I got was the wind/steel problem. I thought that was the easiest problem as well. It will be hard for me to improve upon my score when I thought that I did the problem without a flaw. (For reference I got Acceptables on the other three problems and 30/40 on the morning)


----------



## JP87 (Jan 2, 2020)

I remember that problem - I received "Acceptable" on it, however needed improvement on two others of the afternoon problems. Without going into detail on the forum of the problem I do remember seeing several traps that were set up to trip you on the design and certain design values used from both the Steel Manual and ASCE 7-10. I do agree with you that without being able to discuss the problem in detail, or see what you did wrong on your solution it's pretty much impossible to know where to improve. The only positive insight I can offer is that odds are your logic was fine and you knew how to do the problem, but maybe just got tripped up on using the wrong value somewhere in the design/analysis.


----------



## SoCalPE (Jan 2, 2020)

Titleistguy said:


> I've personally never been a fan of the ASCE guide to the wind provisions...
> 
> A better resource in my opinon with flow charts ,examples and homework problems is Structural Loads by David Fanella,  (IBC 2012 version bc it focused on ASCR 710).
> 
> The wind discussion takes up nearly half the book with NUMEROUS flowcharts and summaries and discussions on each wind procedure and how and when to use use it and so forth.


Thank you, I'll look into both resources and see which one suits me best. But having a reference with solved examples makes a big difference.


----------



## SoCalPE (Jan 2, 2020)

SEoregon said:


> I was in the exact same boat as you. The only unacceptable that I got was the wind/steel problem. I thought that was the easiest problem as well. It will be hard for me to improve upon my score when I thought that I did the problem without a flaw. (For reference I got Acceptables on the other three problems and 30/40 on the morning)


With the references mentioned here, hopefully we'll know what we did wrong on the problem. I think I just need to look at a couple of examples to see where I went wrong. Registered for April 2020. Good Luck to everyone taking it.


----------



## BCEngineer (Jan 3, 2020)

SoCalPE, I am in the same boat as you. I thought I did the best for the steel question, but got "U". I have no idea how to improve.

The Book - Guide to Wind Loads is not suitable for the SE study. I spent a week in reading this book before the exam, and found it to be a waste of time.The examples in the book are too complicated and could be better in many places, in my opinion.

Can anybody who got an "A" on the wind question please give any advice to us? 

To whom who failed last October, let us cheer up and study for the next round!


----------



## Titleistguy (Jan 3, 2020)

BCEngineer said:


> SoCalPE, I am in the same boat as you. I thought I did the best for the steel question, but got "U". I have no idea how to improve.
> 
> The Book - Guide to Wind Loads is not suitable for the SE study. I spent a week in reading this book before the exam, and found it to be a waste of time.The examples in the book are too complicated and could be better in many places, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Pretty much in agreement here wrt to the wind loading book.  

I own both and have taken the SE once now and the AEI course and besides Dr. Ibrahims notes the best outside resource for wind is David Fanellas Structual Loads.  Hands down.


----------

